# help



## kevjeff (Nov 3, 2012)

hi can any body help with awning light on autotrail 2007 is there a relay because the new light is not working but the old one works off the aux panel inside the van have changed the tube still now good

site helper note - see other thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-140404.html


----------

